# Where to get parts for good prices?



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't get parts through connections no more because my cousin's shop got robbed and I'm left with the internet (ebay). But I want to see if you guys no where to get cheap parts for 91-93 fastbacks. These are some parts I really want:
Apexi N1 Exhaust (quad)
AEM or Injen Short Ram Intake
Tein or Eibach lowering springs or coilovers

Tell me if these are good parts and also places where I can get them for cheap (besides ebay).


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/
http://www.heavythrottle.com/

Not super cheap but good sites search around.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

www.enjukuracing.com has the cheapest n1's ive seen. they were on sale for 409 dollars but now its up to 449 for regular price i think

why do you want exhaust and intake?if your swapping the motor then go ahead and get the n1, cause its the best thing for s13's i think(exhaust wise)
if you havent already heard from one of the millions of posts, bolt ons dont do much at all for the KA. its a waste of money. only get the n1 if your swapping motors eventually( and get the 3 inch if you are) but dont buy the intake. if your getting springs, you better save up for some struts and just do it all at once. the struts will blow within a month


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

jaylivesinsf said:


> I can't get parts through connections no more because my cousin's shop got robbed and I'm left with the internet (ebay). But I want to see if you guys no where to get cheap parts for 91-93 fastbacks. These are some parts I really want:
> Apexi N1 Exhaust (quad)
> AEM or Injen Short Ram Intake
> Tein or Eibach lowering springs or coilovers
> ...


Too be honest ur not gonna save much on any of this stuff the best you'll do is find it for $20 cheaper but the'll charge u rape for shipping...

Find one for the right price with free shipping and you'll win...

be prepaired to spend about 1400 for all of that


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I think the 240 is pretty fast stock but I just want to lower it about an inch and throw in a good catback for the KA. I don't think I'm gonna swap motors anytime soon unless I find a good job that pays good $$$. So Kelso, if I throw in some lowering springs, my struts will blow within a month? Do you know this from experience?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

the only thing that i have heard is that gr-2 with prokit tend to be ok gr-2 strust are like oem. if you lower the car with tien or anything with a greater spring rate or more drop the struts will not be able to handle this. I am tryin to get tien s with kyb agx then in the winter some sway bars.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ask anybody who has put springs on their car but used the same struts. they blow pretty quick. my brothers just blew on his corrado. im just saving up and doing them both at once...easier to do it that way. but hey if you want exhaust for the ka and dont plan on swapping, go right ahead. waste of money, not just in my opinion but as a fact. you wont gain anything but a loud exhaust.


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

Well after hearing your guys opinions, I'm just gonna save up for some struts and springs and change them at once then slap on some LSD. Exhaust, intake, and headers are a waste of money. I kind of don't want my car roaring down the block sounding like a bumble bee (I had a 91 camaro with some flows so I'm stuck with the lion roar sound type). Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds good but you really should look into swapping or going turbo. theres tonnnnnnnsssss of info about all that on the message boards. but yea get some suspension thats a great thing to be getting.brake upgrade is a good idea. my stock brakes are so shitty....they dont stop as well as any other car ive been in. i need to do a big brake upgrade, even though i still have the sohc ka lol


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I only upgrade when things break when my engine has aboiut 200,000 miles or i start to lose poweri will get a dohc and turbo until then sohc. Big brakes might come next year but i think sway bars will come first.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i thought the sohc was better for turboing? im not a KA-T guy so i may be wrong but i thought something about the ka24e was better for turboing...internals or compression ratio or something...i dunno


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

Ehhh, I'll go turbo when I get a real job and make good $$$. Gas prices here go for $2.30 a gallon and that's only for 87 Octane. Turbo only uses 91 or higher octane so I don't think I can afford gas. Besides I can't even afford a turbo kit so I'm just gonna wait a couple of years and go SR.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well apparently you dont know that the sr is turbo. besides, gas prices are falling now


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i thought the sohc was better for turboing? im not a KA-T guy so i may be wrong but i thought something about the ka24e was better for turboing...internals or compression ratio or something...i dunno


From what i have been reading sohc are easier to tune the 89 ka has a 9.0:1 ratio the 90 has 8.6:1 the dohc has 9.5:1. the dohc has oil squirter and more backing as far as manifolds and so on plus it is newer. The newer thing gets me interested becuase i dont plan on ever going to crazy where i need to rebuild the internals.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

jaylivesinsf said:


> Ehhh, I'll go turbo when I get a real job and make good $$$. Gas prices here go for $2.30 a gallon and that's only for 87 Octane. Turbo only uses 91 or higher octane so I don't think I can afford gas. Besides I can't even afford a turbo kit so I'm just gonna wait a couple of years and go SR.


where do u live? round me it's now 1.87 for 87


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck you.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

www.mynismo.com
Overall great prices... And always working to have the best prices.... More and more parts being added everyday. 

-Alex B.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

87 here is $1.75 lol but i am in PA


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i just filled up on 87 for 1.83. i love racetrac. when they first opened, gas went down to 1.29 for premium....that was like right before it started climbimg drastically though.

anyways...alex you better watch out or youll be banned for vending....that post had like nothin to do with the other posts...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

FUCK all of YOU!!! god damn stupid LA


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea but how much do you make?


----------

